# Converting UAE drivers license back..



## basc (May 18, 2011)

Hi all,

I know I have to change my driver's license to a UAE one when I arrive. But does anybody know if you get your original driver's license back when you leave the UAE? 

I have checked the Irish gov website and it says that the UAE is not on the list of countries whose driver's licenses can be exchanged for an Irish license - so if I give up my Irish driver's license for a UAE one and then move back, it looks like I would have to resit all my driver's tests at home again.

Has anyone any information or experience on this? Doesn't have to be for Ireland, experience with the UK or any EU country would be of interest.

thanks!


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

You don't physically give up your license, Chief. 
You can't still retain your license from back home so no issues when you go back.

At least that is how it is for me, but I am from the US. 
I didn't give my license up. I merely showed the RTA that I was a US license holder and they gave me the UAE one. I still have my license from back home and renew it as required. I would assume it works the same way for others.... but will let them chime in...


----------



## -Tenshi- (Jan 18, 2010)

Usually they just make a photocopy of your original license and then they give it back to you. They won't keep it, so don't worry .


----------



## Seabee (Jul 15, 2010)

Agreed, they don't physically take your home country licence from you, it's not an exchange of licences. They just copy it, give it back to you and issue the UAE licence.


----------



## basc (May 18, 2011)

OK! panic over - thanks everyone.


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

basc said:


> OK! panic over - thanks everyone.


As mentioned, in UAE, no exchange.

But in some other countries (i.e. Norway for us), it was exchange of driving license.

Still an easy problem to fix (for us), I just reported that it was lost and another US driving license was given.


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

You just have to change your Irish licence address to one you still use at home, parents for eg, and then just keep renewing it as you would if you still lived at home. Best bet is to renew it before you come over that way you`ll have at least 10 years before it expires.


----------



## basc (May 18, 2011)

> Still an easy problem to fix (for us), I just reported that it was lost and another US driving license was given.


That is what I figured I would do if I had to exchange.



> change your Irish licence address to one you still use at home, parents for eg, and then just keep renewing it as you would


I've been an expat in the EU for several years so that is what I have been doing.


Thanks again all for the replies.


----------

